# Salvage



## Emmakitten (Aug 31, 2019)

I have been driving for Uber for over a year with no problems. I tried to change my profile pic and all of a sudden got this email saying my car was flagged as a salvage and I needed to provide a $35 Carfax report which they would not reimburse. This is not true, I bought my car practically brand new....I have tried calling customer service 5 times...got nowhere...even drove to one of their hubs...has anyone heard of this??


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Emmakitten said:


> has anyone heard of this


First time I'm hearing of this. Definitely a screw up by fUber.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

You can buy them on eBay for far less.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Emmakitten said:


> got nowhere...even drove to one of their hubs


What did they say? Your post needs a lil more detail for someone to actually help you.

Here try this: 'everthing's gonna be ok sweetie!'


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Emmakitten said:


> I have been driving for Uber for over a year with no problems. I tried to change my profile pic and all of a sudden got this email saying my car was flagged as a salvage and I needed to provide a $35 Carfax report which they would not reimburse. This is not true, I bought my car practically brand new....I have tried calling customer service 5 times...got nowhere...even drove to one of their hubs...has anyone heard of this??


What does "practically brand new" mean? That doesn't prove anything.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

It's all about karma


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Emmakitten said:


> I have been driving for Uber for over a year with no problems. I tried to change my profile pic and all of a sudden got this email saying my car was flagged as a salvage and I needed to provide a $35 Carfax report which they would not reimburse. This is not true, I bought my car practically brand new....I have tried calling customer service 5 times...got nowhere...even drove to one of their hubs...has anyone heard of this??


Does your car have a salvaged title? They are only asking for proof if it doesn't.

More than likely something went wrong on their side, sorry it happened to you.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

First somebody complained that my brakes were bad and Uber messaged to send in a receipt for the repair. Sent in a receipt for pads bought a month prior. Then they messaged that the real problem was a salvage title. Called them about that and they ask me to reupload my registration. I accidentally uploaded a property tax bill and everything was fine. 

Have patience and don't expect the "right " answer to have anything to do with the stated problem.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Do you have the title?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Emmakitten said:


> I have been driving for Uber for over a year with no problems. I tried to change my profile pic and all of a sudden got this email saying my car was flagged as a salvage and I needed to provide a $35 Carfax report which they would not reimburse. This is not true, I bought my car practically brand new....I have tried calling customer service 5 times...got nowhere...even drove to one of their hubs...has anyone heard of this??


Now
You know WHY
that " Practically Brand New" car
Was such a Deal !

Heres a Nice 2019 zo6 vette with 183 miles.

" JUST OFF SHOWROOM FLOOR"!

SALVAGE TITLE.

( DONT buy auction cars against back fence at chicago auctions. You can not get rid of smell. Illegal to resale bio hazard cars. Parts or crush only. Unless odd things happen with paperwork . . )


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Usually, if you put in a salvage VIN number on google, some interesting result will come on.

But, the car's title should tell you if the car is salvage or not right away.

Autocheck will sell you a report cheaper

https://www.autocheck.com/vehiclehistory/vehicle-history-reports


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

CarFax for $5.60 here. https://www.gooffood.com/

And no, I am in no way affiliated with who ever runs the site or get any referral rewards. Just a site I have used for several years now. Pretty much ever since CarFax plugged all the loopholes some years back.

And yeah, I agree with others. Need to know what "practically new" means as well as what does the title say (if you have it in hand).


----------



## Raghab Nausherwani (Jun 17, 2019)

I am having dispute regarging title with Lyft, please to help me. Lyft is speakings that I do not acquired my vehicle correctly. It is Alfa Romeo Giulia, says no record of identity. I am removed from lyft for the prioblem? Also sir is getting reports for "cleanniess" but is new car?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Hope you didn't buy your Alfa from these guys...

https://www.thedrive.com/news/29059...0-cars-repossessed-to-recover-35-million-debt


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

How can you not have a record of care. Did you ever go to DMV to get plates for the car. If so there is a record.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

What is a salvaged car/ title?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Emmakitten said:


> I have been driving for Uber for over a year with no problems. I tried to change my profile pic and all of a sudden got this email saying my car was flagged as a salvage and I needed to provide a $35 Carfax report which they would not reimburse. This is not true, I bought my car practically brand new....I have tried calling customer service 5 times...got nowhere...even drove to one of their hubs...has anyone heard of this??


Why would you change your profile pic? This is a flag you may be doing something shady.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Chorch said:


> What is a salvaged car/ title?


A car that has been damaged enough to be considered as a total loss by an insurance company that has paid the claim.


----------



## Raghab Nausherwani (Jun 17, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Hope you didn't buy your Alfa from these guys...
> 
> https://www.thedrive.com/news/29059...0-cars-repossessed-to-recover-35-million-debt


 I recieved good deal from tehm. What is repossseds?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Raghab Nausherwani said:


> I recieved good deal from tehm. What is repossseds?


They did not pay Alfa for the car.
You have a very big problem.
Go to the police


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Chorch said:


> What is a salvaged car/ title?


A car that has been declared a total loss by insurance but has been rebuilt and inspected by dmv in NY they come with a 907a branded title


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Raghab Nausherwani said:


> I recieved good deal from tehm. What is repossseds?


If you financed through them or paid cash and didn't get title yet, I'd sure as hell contact police.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Raghab Nausherwani said:


> I recieved good deal from tehm. What is repossseds?


Repossessed

In the context of a car buy, if you don't make your payments the bank takes the car back and sells it, after depreciation all you get from the deal is a black mark on your credit history.

In the context of this story, the people who he owed money to took the cars to settle the debt.

So if anyone wants a good deal on an alfo Romeo go that Auction in Dallas.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Strange, OP made one post and disappeared.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Repossessed
> 
> In the context of a car buy, if you don't make your payments the bank takes the car back and sells it, after depreciation all you get from the deal is a black mark on your credit history.


If the amount they sell your former car for doesn't satisfy the balance left on your loan, they'll sue you for the difference, which they'll win. Then, if you refuse to pay, they can garnish your bank accounts and any other assets you might have(including your home if you own), as well as garnish your wages if you have a real job.

Blowing off a car loan isn't a great idea.


----------

